# Can't inflate tubular tire



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

The extension valve that goes on top of original presta one, seems to have a stuck core which not allow to inflat the tube rather to deflate it!! Anyone has any idea how it can happen. Since I have dip section Zipp rim the extension valve is screwed on top of the tire valve but I can't reach it, it is too deep. The bottom line is tHat I can't inflate or deflate the air form the tire.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

It sounds like your valve may have gotten loose and closed on itself. You can remove the extension and try getting to the valve that way, some need nose pliers might fit down into the rim enough to twist it open.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

dudigrinfeld said:


> The extension valve that goes on top of original presta one, seems to have a stuck core which not allow to inflat the tube rather to deflate it!! Anyone has any idea how it can happen. Since I have dip section Zipp rim the extension valve is screwed on top of the tire valve but I can't reach it, it is too deep. The bottom line is tHat I can't inflate or deflate the air form the tire.


I can't really tell from the garbled English... does air not go in, go in and come back out, or what? Can you stick a spoke in the extension and deflate the tube?


----------



## edzwa (Sep 2, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> I can't really tell from the garbled English...  does air not go in, go in and come back out, or what? Can you stick a spoke in the extension and deflate the tube?


If you look you will see.

"The bottom line is tHat I can't inflate or deflate the air form the tire."


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

It's fine thanks I have sorted it out. I have replaced the extension valve with a new one and it works fine now!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

dudigrinfeld said:


> The extension valve that goes on top of original presta one, seems to have a stuck core which not allow to inflat the tube rather to deflate it!! *Anyone has any idea how it can happen.* Since I have dip section Zipp rim the extension valve is screwed on top of the tire valve but I can't reach it, it is too deep. The bottom line is tHat I can't inflate or deflate the air form the tire.


Probably the nut on the valve core was not secured in the open position prior to installing the extension. The action of screwing the extension tight can also turn the nut thus closing the valve. To prevent this open the valve core as normal with your fingers then give it another quarter turn or so with a pair of needle nose pliers to secure it in the open position.

Besides taking the tire off and starting over I don't have an ingenious way to open the valve now that it's deep in the rim. Try and unscrew the extension and hopefully friction will drag the nut open with it. Carefully re-tighten.


----------

